# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  BLF188XR 1.4kW transistor

## leosedf

Πωλείται καινούριο γνήσιο BLF188XR στο σακουλάκι του.

Τιμή 190 και τα μεταφορικά δικά μου.

----------

